# I am so frustrated....



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have read the other threads on here, looked at videos on line, did research and I just am unable to help Sherman's (6 month old pup) one ear stand up. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have tried the nasal strips with tape, with glue, and they don't stick. I tried moleskin too...can't get it to stay in the ear. Every thing falls out in a minute. Of course Sherman isn't exactly cooperating either. I tried to give him a bone right after to distract him....nope....didn't work. I am ready to give up! But I love those German ears and I hate to not at least have given the one ear a little help. What the heck am I doing wrong? I am also thinking of buying forms but maybe they won't stick either. I have to say it is really hard to do by myself.....I need another set or 2 of hands. 
I saw a video using dog hair gel on the outside of the ear.... Anyone ever heard of that method?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I hear whistling in the dark helps 
Try breathe right strips?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> I hear whistling in the dark helps
> Try breathe right strips?


^Stop it! lol

You can try trimming the hair up and some people successfully use eye lash glue. Make sure the moleskin you are using is the light one. The thick one is too heavy.

Breathe right strips can help but need glued as well.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Breathe rite strips + tear mender + a strong boyfriend to pin him down worked for me. 

Tried mole skin and it was an absolute mess!!! Ugh.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Pretty much the same advice here.....trim the fur inside the ear....buy the ear forms...they're super light....buy some Tear Mender glue...follow all the directions and the forms will stay in for days.




SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Form was a bit crooked ...due to my lacking.....but once you place it....leave it.


SuperG


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks... I am trying to do this solo. Not so easy with a pup that wants no part of it. I will have to try and get some tear mender-I guess at a pharmacy??? Or maybe I can just try the eyelash glue again. Where do I need to place the strips if I use them?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

katdog5911 said:


> Thanks... I am trying to do this solo. Not so easy with a pup that wants no part of it. I will have to try and get some tear mender-I guess at a pharmacy??? Or maybe I can just try the eyelash glue again. Where do I need to place the strips if I use them?


I did it myself with a couple sneak attacks... I used 2 strips set together in a 'V'.

Took the dog to the park, threw the ball and let him run around like crazy... when we got home I let him nap on the couch. Half the time he slept on his back and gravity made hus ear fall in the right position. While he slept I put the strips together, coated them with glue then let it dry till tacky...

Slipped it in while he was asleep then held him down so he wouldn't shake it out till it dried enough.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Is there an experienced vet nearby (or his breeder) who might be able to help? Gorgeous pup. Looks like that ear wants to go up!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

How are you cleaning the ear prior to taping/gluing??? I found getting as much oil off the skin as I could REALLY helped getting stuff to stick. Should a mentioned that before. I used acne wipes for oily skin.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

sebrench said:


> Is there an experienced vet nearby (or his breeder) who might be able to help? Gorgeous pup. Looks like that ear wants to go up!


If you go with a vet, make sure that they know how to correctly set ear forms for a GSD. I've been told that the techniques used for danes or dobermans aren't quite the same and won't be as correct.

I'd almost bet that this ear will eventually go up on its own. Looks heavy but the base is firm and solid. Though correct taping won't hurt.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you can get tear mender at a fabric store, like joann fabrics..I agree with clipping the fur up some, you can also look online, there is a product and I can't remember what they call it, that is made of metal like form, for inserting it's shaped like the ear , to help ears stand..Unfortunately at this age, sometimes they just don't go up because they are 'soft'. I've never had a puppy who's ears didn't stand by no later than 12 wks old, so I'm not a real expert here in how to fix them.. Maybe someone else has the info on the 'metal shaper' I talked about.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Tractor Supply also carries tear mender - or, you can order it online.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I wouldn't be as concerned about his ear till a bit later but his dad had "weak" ears, although they are up now after a little help. 
Will try a sneak attack...lol.
I ordered ear forms from canis callidus so will try that if the sneak attack doesn't work.
I have been holding his ear up when he is near me....lol. And it does stay up for a little bit when I let go....


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So I tried the nasal strips with eye lash glue. It was great while it lasted....half a day.... By the end of the day they were hanging loosely and he kept scratching his ear and shaking his head. Got them all out this morning. Maybe will try again but place them differently. If that doesn't work I will try the tear mender... Or is osto bond better?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Just be careful with the scratching and head shaking from applying glue or any irritant...you don't want to have to deal with a hematoma.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

With our Great Dane, I bought ostomy adhesive at a local medical supply store. Cleaned inside his ear with an alcohol prep, let it dry, the painted both the inside of his ear and the outside of a large breathe rite strip. Worked very well, and lasted several days to a week.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> With our Great Dane, I bought ostomy adhesive at a local medical supply store. Cleaned inside his ear with an alcohol prep, let it dry, the painted both the inside of his ear and the outside of a large breathe rite strip. Worked very well, and lasted several days to a week.


We also used ostomy glue and it worked really well - like it lasted a week and we couldn't get it off, so make sure you get some adhesive remover too if you use it. 
When we were going that route though we used the heavier moleskin and like someone else said, it was too heavy for his ear. 

We ended up just going to the vet to have them taped (so much easier), and a couple weeks later he had had standing ears.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

telavivgsd said:


> We also used ostomy glue and it worked really well - like it lasted a week and we couldn't get it off, so make sure you get some adhesive remover too if you use it.
> When we were going that route though we used the heavier moleskin and like someone else said, it was too heavy for his ear.
> 
> We ended up just going to the vet to have them taped (so much easier), and a couple weeks later he had had standing ears.


Yes, I should have mentioned using the adhesive remover pledgets! The ostomy adhesive is white and rubbery. I am a nurse, and usually have all kinds of supplies on hand.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Is Torbot an ostomy glue? 

I am going to hold off till after Christmas. His ear has been standing up for about 1/2 an hour or more in the morning and every now and then during the day. Maybe it will come up on its own??? 

I have ear forms that I ordered. This may sound like a silly question but just want to make sure...the one labeled L is for his left ear, not the ear that is on the left when I face him....?


----------

